# Imperfect Milano humidor from cheaphumidors



## danpass (Aug 26, 2008)

Just got it today. I wasn't positive about here or reviews section. Haven't "used" it as of yet so ..........

I ordered up the imperfect Milano in Rosewood from cheaphumidors and splurged the extra $2 for priority mail (which turned out be FedEx). Ordered it Monday and it got here today (Wed). I included the 84% seasoning pack and a 65% pack (both Boveda) in the order.

I have performed a semi-thorough inspection and have not found an imperfection lol.

The _"whoooooosh"_ test from full open was flawless and blew some papers around on the desk.

The tray fits just right and three dividers (one tray divider and two identical base dividers) have that 'foam tape' on the ends which allow them to fit snug without being fixed in place.

Please critique:

My plan is to leave the humidor open at home, in the A/C for 2-3 days to let it air out.

Then throw everything in there (minus the stock humi) with the seasoning pack and leave it closed for 3-4weeks.

After that I plan to install the flat round (vs stick round) heartfelt bead humi.
Would the round stick be better though?

Should I install the hygrometer at all? Just for looks?
Or get an actual digi hygro?
Shouldn't the beads/boveda take care of the target humidity?

Here are some pics:


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice! I would throw away the analog hygrometer if the salt test says it is not accurate and buy a digital.


----------



## aich75013 (Jul 14, 2008)

When you say throw everything in there, you mean the trays and dividers, right?
Not cigars. You don't want those in there until after it has been seasoned.


----------



## danpass (Aug 26, 2008)

elderboy02 said:


> Nice! I would throw away the analog hygrometer if the salt test says it is not accurate and buy a digital.


Ok, I'll look up the salt test.



aich75013 said:


> When you say throw everything in there, you mean the trays and dividers, right?
> Not cigars. You don't want those in there until after it has been seasoned.


Yes.

No cigars.

Timing ok?


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

I would think a week closed up for seasoning would be plenty. Guess it depends on what the Boveda season pack recomends, I've never used one before.
Go ahead and get a digital hygrometer. I have a couple of the $7.00 one from Walmart, both salt tested good. One was one point off.




OHH and another thing it ain't big enough...


----------



## Grumpy Dano (Jul 22, 2008)

Don't be too concerned about it being an imperfect from Cheap Humidors. Mine is an imperfect and it works great, and like you I can't find the imperfection.

A digital hygro is the way to go.

IMO you can get it seasoned quicker than 4 weeks. When I got mine I looked up a lot of seasoning info here and other places and I had mine stable in about 10 days. And its been great ever since and that's been over 6 months ago. 

Just don't get attached to it cause you're probably gonna start slipping down that darn slope and when you do you'll need bigger. If I could afford it, Id already be lots bigger....:tu

Anyways...welcome to CS and happy smokin....


----------



## danpass (Aug 26, 2008)

Ok, cool. I don't want to wait a month to get the four sticks out of the 10ct I have lol.

I ordered the imperfect for the price and having read that the 'imperfection' is usually something like a small scratch ..... on the outside corner ..... of the bottom of the tray.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

I think it looks great... it isn't nearly big enough... :r


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

I have one of those I bought from Tampa Humidor, and it is a good starter humi. However you might as well go ahead and take the plunge for a vinotemp or something bigger, because it will not be big enough for long.:tu


----------



## danpass (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey I have an enormous humidor ........................ on 87th Ave 

Seriously I am an exceedingly casual smoker, 6 a year, if that. 

On a sidenote is one of these 2oz heartfelt sticks considered enough for this humi?

http://heartfeltindustries.com/proddetail.asp?prod=HT_2_65

It says it treats 1080cuin and the Milano interior measures ~637cuin. Technically plenty of buffer to quickly handle the change when opening and closing. But is that for real?


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

danpass said:


> Hey I have an enormous humidor ........................ on 87th Ave
> 
> Seriously I am an exceedingly casual smoker, 6 a year, if that.
> 
> ...


I always double up my beads.


----------



## danpass (Aug 26, 2008)

elderboy02 said:


> Nice! I would throw away the analog hygrometer if the salt test says it is not accurate and buy a digital.


Out of sheer curiosity I have been running the salt test since last night. I removed the clear silicone band from the hygro base and this morning the hygro was showing ~63-64%. Total elapsed time of ~8hrs. I'll be checking it again tonight.

What I did was put 1/4 salt in the cap of a 16.9oz Aqaufina bottle and wet (not soak) it down. I put both items in a sandwich size freezer ziplock bag.

I'm planning on visiting walmart tonight looking for some Ronson Jetlites as well as the digital hygro.


----------



## LibertyToad (Jul 27, 2008)

I purchased an oak one form them a few weeks ago. I got it seasoned and added some beads and it keeps things at a stable 65%. The only scratch I found on mine was on the inside. Even then it was hard to see. I think you will be very happy with your purchase.

:tu


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

I have two from them...one was an imperfect. The imperfection on it was a thin spot on the finish by the back of the unit...not even noticable unless it's upside down.


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

danpass said:


> Seriously I am an exceedingly casual smoker, 6 a year, if that.


That's gonna change if you hang around this place, especially if you click on this link http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/ :mn


----------



## danpass (Aug 26, 2008)

cbsmokin said:


> That's gonna change if you hang around this place, especially if you click on this link http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/ :mn


[Johnny Dangerously]

Bastage!

[/Johnny Dangerously]

disclaimer: I have been there checking out the Taster Packs: Mild :r


----------

